# Slice driving me crazy...



## Will (May 12, 2007)

Alright, let me first start off by saying, I know this is a broad question and without a video of my swing yall will have no way of specifically diagnosing my problem, but just give me whatever tips youve got.

I have a wicked slice this year. I dont get what Im doing. My setup, tempo etc. are all the same as they have been in the past. Ive taken lessons in the past so I have a basic understanding of what my swing should be. Ive always had a slight left to right motion to my drives but now Ive just got a straight hook out there. Im talking, 200-220 yards max on my drives due to the hook, which used to be 260+. The hook is completely contained within my woods. My irons I hit straight.

So having that said, what are some basic causes to hitting a slice and tips to help get it under control? Im starting to worry I shouldve gotten stiff flex shafts, as my steel shafted irons I hit straight, and my regular flex graphite woods are where I have the slice.

Any tips that yall could offer are much appreciated.


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

Well your right, without seeing your swing, noone can really say what the problem is, but here a few guidelines for you. Make sure that right elbow stays tucked close to your body, throughout your whole swing. Check the elbow at the top, if you have a chicken wing, be sure to pull it closer. Check that you are beginning the downswing like you should, and that you aren't throwing your hands at the ball. Check your grip, if your slicing, your grip may be too weak, try strengthening it a little bit, but be sure to keep the pressure on the club low. Just tight enough so that you won't throw it. Make sure that you are rotating your hands through impact. Something I tell people to do, is to make sure that their bellow button is almost facing the target, through impact. What this does, is make sure you are rotating your hands, and that your swing path is where it should be. Remember, a slice is an open clubface, and usually a out to in swingpath, casuing a cut acroos the ball, and creating a torrent of side spin. If this doesn't solve your problem, then I would suggest you consult a pro, and see if there's something else that could be causing your banana balls. Good luck with exercising the slice demon!


----------



## Will (May 12, 2007)

300Yards said:


> Well your right, without seeing your swing, noone can really say what the problem is, but here a few guidelines for you. Make sure that right elbow stays tucked close to your body, throughout your whole swing. Check the elbow at the top, if you have a chicken wing, be sure to pull it closer. Check that you are beginning the downswing like you should, and that you aren't throwing your hands at the ball. Check your grip, if your slicing, your grip may be too weak, try strengthening it a little bit, but be sure to keep the pressure on the club low. Just tight enough so that you won't throw it. Make sure that you are rotating your hands through impact. Something I tell people to do, is to make sure that their bellow button is almost facing the target, through impact. What this does, is make sure you are rotating your hands, and that your swing path is where it should be. Remember, a slice is an open clubface, and usually a out to in swingpath, casuing a cut acroos the ball, and creating a torrent of side spin. If this doesn't solve your problem, then I would suggest you consult a pro, and see if there's something else that could be causing your banana balls. Good luck with exercising the slice demon!


Well, I can check off the flying elbow and belly button, as those were some of the things that plagued my early golfing days and Ive long since corrected. I think you may have hit it with my grip and hand position at impact. Ive noticed my hands seem way ahead of the club head so upon impact Im basicly cutting the ball, plus the fact that I need to strengthen my grip cant bode well for my drives I suppose. Any tips on how to address those things specifically, any drills etc. that would help?

As for grips, Ive always had what most consider a "weak" grip, IE I dont use the interlaced or overlap grip, simply one hand after the other. I figured my comfort outweighed the benefits to the other grips, but maybe Im wrong on that.


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

I think every golf magazine known to man has an article on "How to cure the Slice". The problem comes when people try to identify the type of slice they have. The general consensus seems to be that the golf club is approaching the ball from outside the target line and the face of the club is open. Most of these guys suggest keeping the right elbow tucked in and try to hit the ball on the back left corner promoting an inside to center to inside swing arc. Don't know which type of slice you got, but I think if you go to www:readersdigest.com and search their archives they can provide you with more accredited information. Just my suggestion


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

A weak grip just means that your hands are turned more to the right, as oppossed to being turning to the left more.(a strong grip) The grip you are using is called a baseball grip..and really only people with small hands should use that grip. What happens is when you use that grip, it becomes harder to make your hands one piece, and therefore, it becomes harder for your hands to become lined up correctly at impact. If your hands are getting ahead of the ball, most likey, this is a weight shift issue, which I'm sorry to say, there really isn't any diehard fix there..it is a hard thing to master, and takes time. Of course, you may nopt be using your wrists enough either.. The only good drill here is too either swing with your feet close together, so that if your weight shift is wrong, you'll be thrown off balance, or you can start swinging a weighted clb, the same way, which is probably the way to go, as it engraves that feeling of tempo, and weight shift into your muscles. One thing I changed in my swing that made the hugest difference is I started taking away much slower, starting with the left shoulder, and pushing the club back, until it is at the top. Then that's when your transfer your weight to the left(If your a righty) Any chance you can provide a video of your swing? There is really so many things that could be going on here..and it's really hard to say for sure. Your best bet is probably to see a pro on that. Often times, it is one simple thing that you aren't doing right.


----------



## Will (May 12, 2007)

Thanks for the info guys. Ill try out some of the weight shift things and Ive been trying to strengthen up my grip, but as you know, old habits die hard. Ill report back w/ my results.

I dont really know how I would go about getting a video. I dont have a video camera, I do have a digital camera that can take videos, but I dont have any driving ranges around to do it at. I guess I could take it out to the course next weekend and do it then. Ill try to get one but cant guarantee anything.


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

Well, I wish you the best of luck..these things take time, but if you work at it, it will click eventually.


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

see if this helps your grip
Golf Tips, Grip, Stance, Alignment, Swing Path, Pre-Shot Routine, Pre-Round, Solving Problems, Take a Lesson - Golf Grip


----------



## Will (May 12, 2007)

Thanks for that link. Alot of good info there.

I think I can diagnose my slice as a 3 tier one. Im not squaring the club at impact, Im not releasing after impact, and Im not following through completely.

Heres what I think happened, I saw a show on the golf channel I think it was talking about holding your wrist angle a little longer to increase your distance, and I think I got to concentrating on that so much, that I started to not get square or allow my hands to rotate around to square at impact. Ive always had an "incomplete" follow through so I dont think the bulk of the blame would go there. Pretty foolish of me when I was already driving 260+ on average, but you know, you always want a little more. Im pretty excited about getting back out and hopefully gettin on track to fixin the slice.


----------



## Foster4 (May 2, 2007)

if you hit it 220-260 ...you shouldn't be using stiff shafts!!!!!


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

260 yards would give him a rough estimate of 100MPH swing swing..(I know that because that was my distance, and SS, a long while back) which is ok for a stiff flex..however, with that said, the way he hits it, the spin rate, etc..may decrease that number a bit. So...he needs to make sure that that stiff is good for him to use.


----------



## Will (May 12, 2007)

Foster4 said:


> if you hit it 220-260 ...you shouldn't be using stiff shafts!!!!!



I used to hit it 260+ but dont since the slice has surfaced. Now Im only getting 220ish max.


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

Your still getting the 260, its just allocated differently. 220 in this line and 40 in the right turn. Dont you just hate a smart ass.


----------



## Will (May 12, 2007)

Indeed. I dont know if yall are really appreciating the severity of the hook here. Its not like a straight shot to the right, or even a reverse J, its a full on C. :dunno:


----------



## Foster4 (May 2, 2007)

i'm sure its swing mechanics for the most part but still most ppl play stiffer shafts then they should be playing.


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

If you could post a video of your swing on Youtube, it would help, but barring that, if the ball starts out to the left, and curves to the right, you probably are either casting, or coming over the top (or both) and leaving the club face open (in relation to the swing path)


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

Will said:


> Indeed. I dont know if yall are really appreciating the severity of the hook here. Its not like a straight shot to the right, or even a reverse J, its a full on C. :dunno:


I'm getting a litle confused here..are you getting a slice(left to right) or a hook(right to left)? Or both?


----------



## Will (May 12, 2007)

300Yards said:


> I'm getting a litle confused here..are you getting a slice(left to right) or a hook(right to left)? Or both?


From my point of contact, the ball starts out on a course to the left of my body (im right handed), it probly goes out about 100-125yds to the left, reaching a point maybe 5-10 yards to my left, all the while with a slow curve. At that point it just reaches its evening out point and turns back to the right. It then has alot of momentum and shoots out to the right probly 20-30+ yards. No matter if I aim towards the left rough, itll still end up at best on the right side 1st cut.

Its literally a shape similar to this ( just w/ more curve to the right.

Ive read alot and checked it and I dont have an over the top swing which is what alot said was one of the causes so that isnt it. I keep my elbow tight, my weight shift seems to be alright on further examination.

I think its my grip and follow through. My grip had deteriorated to where my right thumb literally just kinda sat on top of the club and my follow through as i said has always been unfinished. I think if I could strengthen my grip, work on my release through the ball and get a strong follow through, id get it under control.


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

To strengthen your grip, rotate it to the right so the V's created by your thumb and forefinger point to your right sholder
Butch's basics: match up your V's for straighter shots - Lesson Tee - importance of golf grip - Brief Article Golf Digest - Find Articles
The Golf Grip


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

Another drill to try is the one VJ uses, put a head cover under your left arm, and hit balls, don't drop it on the follow through. This will help with your release


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

Try to get as much extemsion in your followthrough, as you got in your backswing.


----------



## Police (Oct 26, 2006)

Let me start off by saying i know how you feel partner....A slice can be a nightmare no distance and a lot of left to right spin.
however these tips helped me combat this and turn it into a draw.....
* Take the club a little more on the insde than you would usually do.
*Try and point the club over your left shoulder 
*When you follow through try and push the club out a little right of your target
*Follow through- try and roll the wrists
Other than that book lessons on basics.
Hope this will help you....:thumbsup:


----------



## cbwheeler (Apr 9, 2007)

Man this guy is gonna have some BAD habits if he listens to everything in this thread, lol. If you go trying all of this stuff blindly, you may stop slicing, but you're going to develop some other bad habits in the process that will screw you up on other clubs.

Here's your game plan:

*First*, identify WHY you're slicing the ball. If you can't do it yourself, ask a pro, not a forum.
*Second*, once you or your pro have identified why you're slicing, make sure YOU understand it, and YOU feel it happening.
*Third*, get the second opinion of a professional.
*Fourth*, with the help of your pro, figure out a way that works for YOUR swing to combat this.
*Fifth*, work on it for a couple of weeks straight until you can hit the ball straight consistently with all clubs over and over.

Please listen to this advice if you don't listen to anything else. You can get five lessons from a PGA pro for a third of the cost of the newest driver on the market. Five lessons can have anyone shooting mid 80s with some practice along the way. The reason is, you learn how to do things right, not just apply band aids when things aren't going so well.

It amazes me that instead of spending $150 on golf lessons that will shave 10 strokes off your scores, people would rather spend $450 on a driver that MIGHT have you hitting a few more fairways. But then what happens with the rest of your swing. Yea, its still the same.

Take some lessons, please.


----------



## cbwheeler (Apr 9, 2007)

300Yards said:


> A weak grip just means that your hands are turned more to the right, as oppossed to being turning to the left more.(a strong grip)


Just to clarify, you have weak and strong grip backwards. For a right hander, a strong grip, the hands are turned more to the right on the handle or counterclockwise. A weak grip, the hands are turned more to the left, or clockwise on the handle.


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

Yeah, I know, I was thinking he was a lefty..I know otherwise now. lol.


----------



## bjterry62 (Jun 12, 2007)

Will said:


> From my point of contact, the ball starts out on a course to the left of my body (im right handed), it probly goes out about 100-125yds to the left, reaching a point maybe 5-10 yards to my left, all the while with a slow curve. At that point it just reaches its evening out point and turns back to the right. It then has alot of momentum and shoots out to the right probly 20-30+ yards. No matter if I aim towards the left rough, itll still end up at best on the right side 1st cut.
> 
> Its literally a shape similar to this ( just w/ more curve to the right.
> 
> ...


From the description of your ball flight, your clubpath is slightly outside-to-in (since the ball starts off left of your target) and the cluface is slightly open (since it slices HARD at the end). In an earlier post, you described your previous shot as a slight fade, so things have just gotten a little out of hand. You need to make a couple of changes, but only one at a time. 

First, have someone watch your swing downrange (as you address the ball, they are on your right looking towards where you are aiming). Hit a few drives and have them make a note of where you shaft is pointing when it reaches the top of your backswing. Typically, if it is pointing to the left of the target, it promotes an outside-in swing path. Ideally it should point either at or slightly to the right of your target. If it is pointing to the left of your target, you'll need to spend some time making a concious effort to realign it. The easiest way is to think of the shaft as an extension of you thumb on your left hand. You want to point your thumb at the target when you reach the top of your backswing. Try this a few times at half speed, then full speed without hitting the ball. Make sure someone is watching so that they can provide feedback. Once you're comfortable with it, try hitting a few shots. If you are successful, the amount of slice should be decreased. If you are still slicing some, the ball flight should start out at the target and the slice (or fade) to the right near the end. If this fixes things, don't go any further. If not, then procedd to the grip change.

Second is the open clubface and you have to make changes a little at a time. After regrooving your swing path, start taking a slightly stronger grip when practicing. For instance, take your grip and remove your right hand. Place a small sliver (1/8") of masking tape right in the middle of the V formed by your thumb and forefinger of your left hand. Now, rotate your hand so that width the tape is just barely covered up by your forefinger (only the end of the piece of tape will be covered, but the idea is to only rotate you hand 1/8"). Hit a bucket of range balls MAKING SURE you have your hand placed correctly EVERY TIME. You should see less slicing. If it brings you back to where you want to be, stop there. If more is needed, repeat the process again, moving another 1/8". You should be able to make these changes with a couple of weeks of practice. 

Let us know how it goes.

BT


----------



## Will (May 12, 2007)

Thanks alot to everybody for the help and great tips. I think my main issue is the local driving range went belly up at the end of the year last year, so the only time Ive had to work on my swing has been in the belly of the beast on the course. Instead of getting to work out the kinks on the range, as I did last year (and played substantially better), this year Im having to just get in groove a round at a time. I feel the need to clarify, to not sell myself short as my iron play has been quite good this year actually, and my short game, but Ive always struggled with driving anyway, so take away alot of practice time and I guess I shouldve expected to have some pains in getting into gear.

Ill definitely try alot of the stuff mentioned and report back after this weekend as to any progress being made.


----------



## Will (May 12, 2007)

UPDATE: Well, Ive played a couple more rounds and Im starting to get it zoned in again. My problem seemed to be a combination of 4 things which im trying to correct. All I think were mentioned by different people in this thread which is what helped me identify them. 1. I was placing the ball too far forward in my stance, I had it about even with the inside of my left foot, between the heel and the toe. I moved it back to about 1/2" inside my left heel and that helped alot, forced me to quicken my release through the ball and added some distance as I think I was reaching a little before. 2. I didnt even realize it, but I was cupping my left wrist up on my backswing, and not keeping it flat, which made the clubhead a little open at impact. 3. Ive been concentrating on making a good full follow through. And lastly, Ive moved my right hand a little clockwise to help get the club square at impact.

Anyway, all that combined Ive been hitting it ALOT better off the tee. Today, number 1 tee, only about 240 but right in the middle of the fairway. I figure my distance will return the more I get used to the aspects of the "new" swing.

Just wanna say thanks to everybody for the suggestions, they helped me out alot.


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

Glad your hitting the ball better! It's all downhill form here, man, keep at it!


----------

